# Airbag code



## cletus522 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the site, although my 01 Sentra XE is my 4th Nissan. I've tried to earch everywhere, but can't figure out what the code means that my airbag light is throwing. I turned the key on, then off before it flashed, and now it comes on for about 3 sec. and then goes off, then blinks twice for about a sec a piece. I'm assuming this reads 12 as a code. Does anyone know what this means? Thanks for any help.


----------

